# Allegent air to charge for carryon baggage



## Kay H (Apr 8, 2012)

Read this in this morning's newspaper.  I guess they do it because they can.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 8, 2012)

Effective starting June and later, depending on the route. 

Not really surprised, since they want to charge for everything else.  I'm waiting for the pay toilets to be installed on their planes!

Here were the numbers (Apr 21- May 5)

Westjet YWG to ORL 4ppl $4621
Allegiant GFK to SFL (Sandford-Orlando)  4 ppl $2185 including baggage costs and a* Mid sized SUV for TWO WEEKS!!!*

Winnipeg to Grand Forks, ND is a two hour drive and it adds one day onto our holidays and another night in a hotel.  On the airfare alone, we saved over $3000, so it is worth the drive and an extra night in a hotel!


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Not really that bad*

Purses, Computer bags are fine as are car seats.  It just to get the lite traveler who wants to escape paying the checked baggage fee!!!

http://www.allegiantair.com/aaFeesForOurServices.php#baggage

Cabin Bags ($0.00)
In accordance with FAA/TSA Security Directives, each passenger is limited to 2 bags in the cabin: One (1) personal item and one (1) carry-on bag.
One (1) personal item, such as a purse, briefcase, laptop computer, small backpack, small camera or food container, not to exceed exterior measurements of: 
7 in. H x 15 in. W x 16 in. D (17.8 cm x 38.1 cm x 40.6 cm)
which must fit completely underneath the seat in front of you. There is no charge for one personal item, provided it does not exceed size requirements. $

Carry-on bag ($10.00 to $35.00)

One (1) carry-on bag such as a roll-aboard bag, garment bag, or tote bag, not to exceed 25 pounds (11.34 kilos) in weight and exterior measurements of: 
9 in. H x 14 in. W x 22 in. D (22.9 cm x 35.6 cm x 55.9 cm)
The fee for a carry-on bag ranges from $10 to $30 if booked in advance, and will be $35 if purchased at the airport. (Please see baggage fee table below.) 

Please measure your bags carefully. All exterior measurements include wheels, pockets, handles and decorations.
Oversized personal items, oversized and excess carry-on baggage will be assessed an at-airport baggage fee of $35.00


Gate-checked Bags
It may be necessary to gate check baggage including, but not limited to, the following circumstances: oversized bag taken to the gate, limited overhead bin space, or car seat/stroller taken to the gate. 
Baggage fees do not apply to car seats/strollers, mobility aids and assistive devices.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 8, 2012)

devil's advocate

Southwest turns a plane in 20 minutes 

Saving 20 minutes per 1 hour flight = 1 extra revenue leg per shift

Charging for carryon is about speeding the load/unload process

YMMV


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 8, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if they elimiated overhead bins altogether.
Perhaps they could put pendant lighting in their place.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2012)

We use to fly Allegiant Air when they were a reasonable and affordable alternative to the main line carriers. However, several years ago they began charging for everything from baggage to selecting your seat to luggage to anything provided during the flight. EVERYTHING costs something when you fly Allegiant. I guess if you're carry on fits under the seat in front of you, then there's no charge but, I'm sure that will be corrected in the future. 

The biggest issue I have with Allegiant is that they're a charter airline. If they cancel your flight, even at the last minute, all they owe you is a refund of your purchase price. They do not have to re-accomadate you with another airline. 

Fly Allegiant at your own peril. For us, we gave up on them many years ago. I don't even check their website anymore to see if they have any deals running.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 8, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> devil's advocate
> 
> Southwest turns a plane in 20 minutes
> 
> ...



And yet SWA's doesn't charge for carry-on's and still turns their flights around faster than anyone else. 

Allegiant does not have their own ground crews in most cities/towns. They utilize and agreement with another airline to use both their gate and ground crew. 

With Allegiant, charging for carry on's is more about revenue than speeding the load/unload process.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 8, 2012)

Have you been on a major carrier (Delta, American, United, etc) and seen the ridiculous size and amount of oversized carry-ons being schlepped onboard?  Unless you're one of the offending travelers, I dare say you'd be in support of this movement.  I wish they all would end the carry-on insanity and charge for anything that won't fit under that seat in front of you . . . exception being those in bulkhead seats where ofter there is no seat to store small items.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a choice of heading South and flying out of Seattle, or heading North and flying out of Bellingham.  Allegiant was a great idea when it started here, and we liked the idea that it was easier and cheaper to park at Bellingham Airport than it was at Sea-Tac.  Seven years ago we flew Allegiant nonstop to Las Vegas from Bellingham, had a great flight at a very modest cost, and even got a deal on rooms at the Venetian.  We had a great time, and I thought we had a new good wrinkle in our travel options.

Then reality set in:  In every instance since then, I have been unable to find an Allegiant flight from Bellingham that was cheaper than I could find from the major carriers out of Seattle on the days I needed to travel.  All the nickel-dime fees for every little thing added up, and at the end, the fare was higher than I felt was reasonable.  In some cases it was substantially higher.  So I've never flown Allegiant again.  I try, but it just doesn't work for me.   

As to baggage fees:  Stop charging for the first two checked bags, and reduce the size of overhead bins.  Force people to check bags, like they used to.  I carry on one bag that has my laptop and camera, and whatever other things I don't feel confident putting in the cargo bay.  It fits under the seat in front of me, where I can keep an eye on my important stuff.  Everything else gets checked.  I haven't used an overhead bin in years.  

Those crazy travelers who pack their entire house into their outrageously-sized "carry on" should be paying ME for leaving them the extra space!  

Dave


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 8, 2012)

As the saying goes " Ya pays yer money and ya takes yer choice".  

Me, I would never fly any but the majors, at least in the USA. In Europe, I do on occasion use some LCC's if they fly to major airports (no Easyjet, Ryanair or the like). 

Cheers


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't fly this airline but I understand and agree on this policy. Depending if I'm flying on business or pleasure dictates whether I'll check or not. If not, I have a regular rolling overnight bag which fits fine above. Sometimes I even pay to check it for the convenience (I don't like dealing with it through security and through the entire airport, but this is often based on how I'm feeling that day, how tight my schedule is, and how long the flight will be). On pleasure, I always check a bag. I don't travel often enough anymore to be critical of the time wasted waiting for the bag. 

However, I do take a laptop bag on the plane and I almost always put it above the seat. If I'm flying economy (without "extra" space between rows, which I do try to get whenever possible) I'm not comfortable with a bag underneath the seat in front of me - but I'm likely taller than many of you... Rarely I'm asked to move the bag and depending on the length of the flight I will, but often won't (typically it's another passenger who asks to move it since the flight attendants know its, by comparison, small and they always make it fit). I paid for that space above the seat just as much as the next flyer - and likely more since I also paid for checking a bag on that same flight which the other person is trying to avoid by inconveniencing others. I find this issue worse on Southwest which doesn't charge for checked bags and yet most passengers seem to take overnight bags on those flights (on the flip side, in my experience waiting for bags from a southwest flight usually goes much quicker than any of the other airlines).

Anyway, I'm in favor of making the boarding process easier, simpler and less "crowded" in any way. If that means charging for overnight bags, then so be it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 8, 2012)

Maybe all the carriers should reverse it - charge for carry ons and not charge for checked bags! If things continue like they have been with this nickel and diming customers to death, flying will be over for me. It has become such a hassle and so outrageously expensive, gas prices and all, we will pick vacation destinations we can drive to. Sad should we be limited in this way, but the airlines are "driving" us to it (pardon the pun)!:annoyed:


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 8, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> If things continue like they have been with this nickel and diming customers to death, flying will be over for me. It has become such a hassle and so outrageously expensive, gas prices and all, we will pick vacation destinations we can drive to.



I won't be driving to Hawaii (from the States) anytime soon.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 8, 2012)

Talent, maybe you need one of these!


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Have you been on a major carrier (Delta, American, United, etc) and seen the ridiculous size and amount of oversized carry-ons being schlepped onboard?  Unless you're one of the offending travelers, I dare say you'd be in support of this movement.  I wish they all would end the carry-on insanity and charge for anything that won't fit under that seat in front of you . . . exception being those in bulkhead seats where ofter there is no seat to store small items.




I'm on the major carriers on a regular basis. Yes some people get carried away with their carry on's. It's pretty obvious to me that when you have passengers who's legal size carry on has been expanded and is bulging at the seams that it's no longer legal size and isn't likely to fit easily into the overhead bin space. If the airlines would simply make people put their bags into the sizer and, if they didn't fit hit them with a checked luggage fee, after awhile passengers would get the idea it has to fit. But it's easier to just charge them and hope they start paying to check their bags. 

Personally, I wish they'd stop charging for checked luggage. That would end the insanity. Right now I'm using United because I can get two checked bags free for both the wife and myself. Then all I need in the carry on bags is stuff I don't want stolen, medications and one just-in-case change of clothing. 

We carry some rather expensive electronics as well as camera equipement. We're very good at packing things down to minimal size and we've been known to wear fishing vest with lots of pockets to store small electronics and medications but, there is no way to get it all either on our person or under the seat.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 9, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Maybe all the carriers should reverse it - charge for carry ons and not charge for checked bags! If things continue like they have been with this nickel and diming customers to death, flying will be over for me. It has become such a hassle and so outrageously expensive, gas prices and all, we will pick vacation destinations we can drive to. Sad should we be limited in this way, but the airlines are "driving" us to it (pardon the pun)!:annoyed:



We've begun looking for more drive to vacations and fewer vacation that require air travel. We're spending more time in Missouri, Colorado and New Mexico and less time on either coast or overseas.


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 9, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> We carry some rather expensive electronics as well as camera equipement. We're very good at packing things down to minimal size and we've been known to wear fishing vest with lots of pockets to store small electronics and medications but, there is no way to get it all either on our person or under the seat.



You might be interested in this. http://www.scottevest.com/v3_store/subindex-viewall.shtml

I have one of the vests and it has more pockets than I can possibly use. 

They are occasionally on sale. 

OTOH, people might layer several of these garments, stuff them in the overhead WITH their carry-on steamer trunk. :hysterical: 

Cheers


----------



## hypnotiq (Apr 9, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Have you been on a major carrier (Delta, American, United, etc) and seen the ridiculous size and amount of oversized carry-ons being schlepped onboard?  Unless you're one of the offending travelers, I dare say you'd be in support of this movement.  I wish they all would end the carry-on insanity and charge for anything that won't fit under that seat in front of you . . . exception being those in bulkhead seats where ofter there is no seat to store small items.



Amen! I'm tired of seeing the crap that is brought onboard from people trying to avoid the fees. Then watching the backup the occurs because they A) can't lift it that high and B) then cant get it to fit in the overhead.

It seems to me that the crew at the gate and as you board the plane don't want conflict so they just wait till it plays out. Save everyone some time and say, "Sorry, you need to check that bag"


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 9, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> I won't be driving to Hawaii (from the States) anytime soon.


LOL! I know..that's what I meant - I would not choose destinations that I have to fly to in the future if things get any worse with the airline pricing....Sad - but getting ridiculous. Just will keep driving up to Vermont from NY- not Hawaii (I've been there twice), but enough of a paradise to me, especailly without the hassles and costs involved in flying!!


----------



## PamMo (Apr 10, 2012)

I travel a bit (AA lifetime plat) and HATE how checked bag fees have changed the boarding and deplaning process. People bring on luggage that in no way was meant to go in the overhead bins. Frustrated passengers lug suitcases onboard, scramble for limited storage space, and invariably luggage has to be taken off and checked. Passengers opening up bins midflight have been sued when OTHER people's luggage fell out and caused injury to the person sitting below (http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...imits-on-carry-on-bags-bag-fee-weight-limits). I've been whacked on the head more than once.

I wish the airlines would include one checked bag with a normal ticket, and enforce size/weight limits for carry-ons. But, that would eat into the space available for air freight - a big source of revenue for the airlines, so I doubt that's going to happen. So, charging for carry-ons seems more than reasonable for those big bags some people bring onboard.

Unfortunately, the airlines need more passengers, but they seem to be doing everything they can to make it a very unpleasant experience. :annoyed: I used to love flying, it's more of a necessary evil now.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 12, 2012)

*I am still a fan of Allegiant Air.*

Yesterday I booked a one way ticket -- Las Vegas to Monterey CA. (I have family in Santa Cruz.) Total price including tax, tip and one checked bag = $51. Can't beat that. I know there are some perils others have shared, but for me this works great.


----------



## Phill12 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm shocked more airlines haven't started this! Our last three trips to visit our daughter in Dallas on American Airlines has been a joke with people bringing them on board just to save the $25.00.  

 American only charging us $25.00 for ours but then we sit and watch others with larger units pushing and shoving cases trying to fit in overhead. I think at this point anything other than computer size cases should have to be checked in. 

 It takes as long to get off the plane because these same people trying to remove their cases.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2012)

*Allegiant to Hawaii!*

They just announced non-stop service Las Vegas to Honolulu with an introductory price as low as $345 round trip. 

Jm


----------



## Javon (May 5, 2012)

Traveling is really fun! However, we can never deny that it costs much money because we need to pay for like baggage fees. Budget travelers must learn to pack lightly. It is one of the techniques on saving money. Indeed, airline baggage and other fees at this time are not merely an inconvenience, but rather a fact of life. Air carriers will probably only continue to charge fees in long term as it gets tougher for some carriers to stay in the sky. You may read this article: Baggage fees likely only to get worse


----------

